# IN-LINE INDUSTRIES PP2325 Machined Steel Pulleys



## mnguy

Good review - sounds like a quality product. Did you ever fully diagnose the issue that caused the vibration to develop? A cracked pulley? A loose pulley?


----------



## ChuckC

I was beating up the saw one day doing a lot of wide dado's. That's when it started. The arbor pulley was loose so I tightened it. I was able to get through a few cuts (not dado) and it would loosen again. I went through this for about 2 months. I don't use the saw every day. I'm lucky if I get in the shop twice a week. I put a dial indicator on the pulley and it was out-of-round. The arbor is fine. I was actually shocked at how true the arbor was.


----------



## sbryan55

This is another good review, Chuck. When I had my Craftsman saw I replaced the pulleys and belt with the kit. It made the saw run much smoother, as you described.

It is a shame that they don't sell the belts anymore. In-Line Industries was the cheapest source for the belts that I could find ($6.00 a foot if memory serves me right).


----------



## Timbo

I put the link belt on my old craftsman and it also made a big difference so you might consider doing the belt too. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Estley

I went thru this not a month ago, also on an older craftsman saw. The link belt is worth it though….

after I got mine someone mentioned this place http://www.agrisales-inc.com/item_list.php?int_category_id=50


----------



## Jimi_C

Woodcraft has the 4' link belt on sale for about $24 now, or $6/foot. I've been considering buying one for my band saw.


----------



## docholladay

Chuck, I have this same set on my Delta Contractor Saw. It made a world of difference for me also. I actually did add the link belt also and it also made a big difference. In my case, one of the old cast pulleys actually blew out on the side (I think because the pulleys had never been aligned originally when saw was new). I put the pulleys on and lined them up correctly. Installed the lin belt and "Bob's your uncle" - no more vibration. I also believe the saw has a little bit more torque to power through thicker pieces as well.

One other source for a link belt is Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html). It doesn't look like it is any cheaper than other sources, but the Harbor Freight near where I live did have them in stock recently.


----------



## Ken90712

Great info I'll be looking into this set up! Thx


----------



## DocSavage45

wow, someone else uses a sears belt driven saw. I have been cosidering a motor upgrade. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hopdevil

I ordered a set this week, and I have to say that Jerry Cole of In-Line industries is a gem! My table saw threw a pulley during my first big project on late Friday afternoon. Based on this review, I immediately went on line and ordered a set. I assumed it would ship out on Monday at the earliest. I explained my situation during my order. I got a call from Jerry on Saturday. He had to stop at the shop for a few things and put my pulleys in the mail while he was in there! Woo Hoo, thanks Jerry!


----------



## CLowery15

Did you get the In-Line pulleys from Rockler


----------



## ChuckC

I bought them from In-Line.


----------

